# DS #DSi 0125: PokÃmon Black Version (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6895^^

Do not ask for ROM links!


----------



## laurenz (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome, but I don't like pokemanz anymore.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

WHHHHOOOOA early dump! Gotta find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I WONDER if the DSi functions work on the Cyclo iEvo...


----------



## jurai (Mar 2, 2011)

been out for like an hour


----------



## Ikki (Mar 2, 2011)

OH NO.

Please don't overflood the server.

Found 

Pocket Monsters: Noire


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah please dont overflood the site for these 2 games


----------



## Man18 (Mar 2, 2011)

*nb4*






OMG APFIXXXX

SCDS2 lol


----------



## jurai (Mar 2, 2011)

game boots fine on AK2i with AKAIO, won't be surprised if theres some AP somewhere randomly in the game though


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 2, 2011)

Here comes the shitstorm.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 2, 2011)

Too bad they're going to get listed like it or not.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> yeah please dont overflood the site for these 2 games



Too bad, you know it's going to happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will post my results on the DSTWO. I hope somebody tests on the Cylco.


----------



## qlum (Mar 2, 2011)

please lock the threads to prevent flooding.
or if posible lock them for people with less than 100 posts


----------



## Covarr (Mar 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Like on the other thread I ask it here as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think that the n00b flood will be as big as the last one?


----------



## shito (Mar 2, 2011)

i will wait for us version, inb4 server crash


----------



## impizkit (Mar 2, 2011)

Im ready for the site to blow up!


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 2, 2011)

weres the usa one ?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Like on the other thread I ask it here as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, believe me, not even the Japanese release of Black and White's flood was bigger than the Heartgold and Soulsilver one.
Have you seen that?
It was amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Pokemon floods.
I wonder why some of you hate them?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 2, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> weres the usa one ?


This time, the US game is being released a few days later than the EU game.
You'll have to wait a little bit longer for it.


----------



## Spongeroberto (Mar 2, 2011)

DSTwo: works perfectly, including xp
acekard a2i: no xp


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 2, 2011)

so what shall i get black or white?
and for victini event do i have to buy black/white from the shop to get it?


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 2, 2011)

so is the euro any diferent to the usa one ?


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> I wonder why some of you hate them?


I didn't say I hate them I was wondering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yeah I remember the HG/SS one... it was a pain to access the site...it didn't load for a long time...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 2, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> so is the euro any diferent to the usa one ?


exept the language no


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 2, 2011)

TO THE BUNKER!


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 2, 2011)

The noob is brewing, may the servers live to see another day.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 2, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> so what shall i get black or white?
> and for victini event do i have to buy black/white from the shop to get it?


before this thread gets spammed to death i hope i get this answered


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 2, 2011)

SuperCard DSTwo:
- Works Fine, XP leveling up to

CycloDS iEvolution:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In DSi mode:
> "*ERROR: This DSi-enabled game cannot be played while operating in DSi mode, cause the DSi specific sections are missing from the ROM file, Please load iEVO in DSL mode to play this file.*"
> 
> In DS mode:
> - Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP



SuperCard DS ONEi:
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

AceKard 2i (akAIO):
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

EDGE
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

iEDGE:
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

M3i Zero:
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

M3DS Real
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

G6DS Real 16G
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

R4 (Wood)
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

R4i Ultra
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

(Old) iTouch2 (Not 1.4 DSi Compatible)
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP

EZFlash Vi
- Boots fine, but no XP leveling up / So, Not working cause of AP


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 2, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you just need to download the necessary ticket from Mystery Event.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> CycloDS iEvolution:
> 
> "*ERROR: This DSi-enabled game cannot be played while operating in DSi mode, cause the DSi specific sections are missing from the ROM file, Please load iEVO in DSL mode to play this file.*"



LAME

I am thoroughly unsatisfied.


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 2, 2011)

Works on R4 with Wood 1.25, but pokemons don't gain experience.


----------



## dukemagus (Mar 2, 2011)

DSI mode is unnecessary...

AP Fix in the other hand...


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought I told everyone to make sandbags, but noooooooooooooooooooo! None of you believed me! Well, hurry up. This lifeboat won't fit all of you guys!


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Works on R4 with Wood 1.25, but pokemons don't gain experience.


That means it still has Ap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So NO it DOESN'T WORK!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 2, 2011)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks

well too bad for the ievo owners i'm buying it though as my 1st dsi game


----------



## impizkit (Mar 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be unsatisfied with the dumper not getting the DSi sections of the dump.


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Mar 2, 2011)

Has "No-EXP" AP on CycloDS AND SupercardDSone


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth be told, you're not missing much.
I think at best, you won't see a full battery meter, and you won't get video chat.
And I've already tested the black JP rom on an iEvolution, DSi section was dumped correctly on that rom but the game behaved as though wifi was disabled, when it wasn't.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Works on R4 with Wood 1.25, but pokemons don't gain experience.


Then it does work. If something doesn't like gaining EXP, then it's an AP and it means it doesn't work


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol are these dumps the full dumps including the DSi data or just the DS data?


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 2, 2011)

Just like to say. it was great meeting all you guys and i wish you all well. lets hope gbatemp survives the server meltdown when more people get wind of this lol goodluck!

on topic: Good to see this out! will try it out later!


----------



## badgerkins (Mar 2, 2011)

O H MAI GAWWFFD


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet. Even the *chan's are going crazy about this.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Lol are these dumps the full dumps including the DSi data or just the DS data?
> 
> apparently just the DS data. tested on Cylco not working in DSi mode.
> 
> QUOTE(pilladoll @ Mar 2 2011, 12:42 PM) Works on R4 with Wood 1.25, but pokemons don't gain experience.



*facepalm* then is DDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNTTTTTTTTTT WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRKKKK

lol. That is the Anti-AP for this game. 

(here goes this again)...


EDIT: sorry for double post. site is already acting stupid.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 2, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clearly not the Full Dump then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




least the Jap version was all the data


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I already told him/her the same... But does somebody listen to us? Don't think so!


----------



## Dann Woolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Since the AP for the Japanese version was already cracked, wouldn't it be trivial to crack the European version's piracy?

I mean, whoever cracked the JP version knows how the AP works, right?

Of course, I don't know shit about cracking AP, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... it will never end.

Anywho, apparently the Union room DOES work on Black on the DSTWO. that is good to see.

Also, in case it was not obvious, the (J) save works as a (E).


----------



## blazza08 (Mar 2, 2011)

does anybody know of any teams that are trying to patch the anti piracy?
if i remember correctly it took about two weeks for hg/ss i hope it dosnt take that long with black and white i quite enjoyed tha japenese version of black (even though the pokemon are way too cute now) also iv been out of the flashcard scene for a while so is their any updates worth downloading for my ak2i its currently on 1.7 akaio i think


----------



## The Pi (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know if I should be happy or not about this being dumped... Oh well.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Like on the other thread I ask it here as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i asked the same thing at the other thread as well.


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for be a noob! What I wanted to say was that the game runs on the flashcard (no whitescreen)

Edit: And I'm a Girl.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 2, 2011)

Going to wait for YGW to fix this..


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 2, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Lol are these dumps the full dumps including the DSi data or just the DS data?



There's no DSi dumper so what do you expect?


----------



## outgum (Mar 2, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god... And?


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true. Bahamut has dumped at least two DSi games successfully. My Cooking Coach and some other one...

I think they are the only ones. I may be wrong, but I know at LEAST one group can dump them properly.

@at Outgum: no need to be a douche. I think she just wanted to clarify so they same him/her mistake won't happen again.


----------



## funem (Mar 2, 2011)

Always wondered how people seem to think (some, even “know for definite”) a feature not working is AP and not just a compatibility issue with the way some flash carts work.

Personally I hope the game is sufficiently different that it doesn’t feel like the same Pokemon game with different clothing I have been playing for the last 15 plus years…  If this were a film or TV series there would be outcry at how much is the same every time…… That said then WTF do I like playing it ????

As stated earlier there should be a minimum post limit required before you can post to these threads. I will come back shortly to read the million other needless posts to these threads, should take about 5min tops.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's not available to everyone? So how does that help?


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. It IS NOT available for everyone. I am just saying that the proper tools to dump DSi roms DO IN FACT exist, we just don't know what they are. 

It helps because we know proper dumps can be made. However long from now when other people acquire these tools, we can make proper dumps for our Goodrom archives.

ANYWAYS ON TOPIC

The Black and White games really did add a lot to the series. in my opinion the most innovative since GSC. Although I like GSC much more.

EDIT 2:

Also, from the other Official Pokemon topic, my post:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just going to help out here -- posting all the info for questions people may ask.

*ONLY WORKS ON SUPERCARD DSTWO. No other cart.
*EXP not going up is NOT working. That is Anti-AP/error.
*Saves from (J) DO work on (E).
*(E) dumps do NOT have DSi data
*no patches made yet. STOP ASKING


That should cover it for now.


----------



## funem (Mar 2, 2011)

They should have called it Pokémon Ebony and Pokémon Ivory, With two new legendaries, BlindWonder and ExBeatle. These could have then sung the theme tune to the opening video. “Pokémon Ebony, and Ivory, side by side in my DS’s making money for  Nintendo who have piles of cash already oh, why, can’t wii…… “


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 2, 2011)

Works flawlessly on DSTWO 8GB Micro SDHC Class 2 card.


----------



## basher11 (Mar 2, 2011)

this is out early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





time to catch grind.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 2, 2011)

What are the DSi exclusive features ?


----------



## Qtis (Mar 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New FW for the iEvo will be released this week. Hopefully that fixes the said error with wifi in DSi mode. But on topic: Finally released! Been waiting how long it'll take for my game to arrive from play.com.. Hopefully a proper DSi dumper tool is released sooner than later..


-Qtis


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> What are the DSi exclusive features ?


It can use the camera to record you as you play and when someone pops in well you are playing then can see a little image of you as you play. If I remember correctly.


----------



## Spongeroberto (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, the DSi is really lame once again. When the 3DS will come out DSi owners will look back and realise they paid money for silly features noone actually wants.


----------



## impizkit (Mar 2, 2011)

Spongeroberto said:
			
		

> Wow, the DSi is really lame once again. When the 3DS will come out DSi owners will look back and realise they paid money for silly features noone actually wants.


Some of us realized they were silly features when the DSi was released and stuff with the DSLite. On topic now....


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 2, 2011)

I like how they got the "DO NOT ASK FOR ROM LINKS" right there. Very smart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never really gotten into Pokemon, but I think I'll try this and if I like it, I might even buy it when it comes out here. So this got dumped early? How early?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 2, 2011)

nice but i'm waiting for usa version i'll say give it a day or 2 or more. but i'm glad the saves can be tranfsed i'm going start my white over again through. i would if the pokesav's works with this has well.


----------



## Gaara. (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## jak66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> *snip*So this got dumped early? How early?


2 days, it's in shops friday.


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 2, 2011)

Lawl early dump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess i just get it now and leave the preordered one unopened ^^


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 2, 2011)

crap i read a post where the saves can be edited. and also does this work on oringal cyclon ds or no? i mean can the game start or anything like that i all ready beated the japan english version so yeah...


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 2, 2011)

Quick leak....cant wait for the patch, and please dont let this be like super scribblenauts all over.... that was hell


----------



## tajio (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn. I have to wait till Friday for my retail copy of Pokemon Black arrives through the mail.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 2, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can any one list what the DSi specific features are?


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Mar 2, 2011)

'doh.... just played for like an hour on dsmume until I realized I wasn't gaining exp from battles.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully the rom will be patched soon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2011)

NoEXP Patch HERE.

Instructions:

1. Rename Pokemon ROM to either "PokemonWhite.nds" or "PokemonBlack.nds". Letter size matters.
2. Paste patch onto your card.
3. Run patch. It will reset your cards firmware. Next, run the game ROM. You will get normal EXP.

~Foxi4


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NoEXP Patch HERE.
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...


Nooo Mods Delete This Please Its Fake
Stop Harassing People you already got kicked off another scene site for putting this 
bull shit up


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Mar 2, 2011)

oh and for those wondering, the exp patch for the JAP versions does not work on this... it gives you a checksum error


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 2, 2011)

-snip-
Please dont do this,get off the site. This is a fake patch, it says injecting then shows a troll face and plays rick roll.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  what a lame attempt


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Can any one list what the DSi specific features are?
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> ...



P.S.
It was only a page behind!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 2, 2011)

Just a heads up.

We have a report button here for a reason. If people quote and reply to troll comments, fake patches, ROM links or any other posts that will obviously be trashed, I may start warning the people who quoted and replied as well as the original poster. We really don't need our work load amplified in such a way.

Thanks.


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 2, 2011)

hmm then i will play on with the jap version of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (translated duh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) will get it in the mail anyway


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 2, 2011)

So how many newbs have asked for roms


----------



## Deesotilio (Mar 3, 2011)

This is actually a pretty calm one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One post in the last hour, and the GBAtemp servers didn't even go down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I bet this will get patched before my retail cart makes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unlike Last Window, which still took 2 weeks


----------



## machomuu (Mar 3, 2011)

Deesotilio said:
			
		

> This is actually a pretty calm one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the hype has probably gone down alot due to the translation.  Sadly, I wasn't looking forward to an official English release at all because of it.


----------



## knl (Mar 3, 2011)

the hype went down for me as soon as I used tackle. I expected my pokemon to like, bend down a bit and ram the enemy, instead the camera zooms in and shows a puff on the enemy! wtf is this crap


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Deesotilio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it will pick up after the actual launch....


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 3, 2011)

inb4floodofn00bsasking4romandpatchafteronly1hour


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2011)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Can any one list what the DSi specific features are?


4-bar battery meter (as opposed to the useless 2-bar one in DS mode that changes to 1 bar when the light turns red)
Wifi Video chat
DSi Internet capability (as in WPA+WPA2 support)
A few other features I don't exactly remember.


----------



## knl (Mar 3, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> taggart6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shoulda upgraded to a DSi. Dunno how I could possibly live without that.


----------



## badgerkins (Mar 3, 2011)

tlyee61 said:
			
		

> inb4floodofn00bsasking4romandpatchafteronly1hour



Too late.


----------



## BanditKing (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm glad I bought a dstwo.

lol


BTW you can just play it why wait for USA version the euro is in english and works.


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 3, 2011)

BanditKing said:
			
		

> I'm glad I bought a dstwo.
> 
> lol



browfist* we dstwo user never have to worry about AP XD


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> browfist*


I didn't know you had fists on your forehead.

On a related note, I've blocked Stevetry, and I regret it every time I click the "View Post" button.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 3, 2011)

Is time to play this games!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

HYPE.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 3, 2011)

So I figured I play this a little bit, get up to the 1st gym leader.
Soon enough, I got a little hooked and beat the 2nd gym leader, after grinding on some Audinos.

I've already played the game for almost 6 hours, FUCK, I'm supposed to be doing work!!


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I've already played the game for almost 6 hours, FUCK, I'm supposed to be doing work!!


I hate when that happens and it happens a bit too often.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 3, 2011)

Searching.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Mar 3, 2011)

So what confirmed AP have we seen thus far? Same as the JPN release? Random freezing? No EXP? Surprise butseks? (Please excuse that last bit. Seems like game makers are going to some insane lengths for AP lately. Gotta say though, no EXP gain in a Pokemon game is genius for AP. I don't like it, but its genius.)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> So what confirmed AP have we seen thus far? Same as the JPN release? Random freezing? No EXP? Surprise butseks? (Please excuse that last bit. Seems like game makers are going to some insane lengths for AP lately. Gotta say though, no EXP gain in a Pokemon game is genius for AP. I don't like it, but its genius.)


2 second search would help you out
http://gbatemp.net/t281344-pokemon-b-w-ap-discussion-thread?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 3, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Surprise butseks?



If they put that in, even as AP, they would get sued for sure.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Mar 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> MarcusRaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, I'm not allowed to ask a specific question about this release in the very discussion for this release?

I'm asking about this release, not all releases in general. And that thread is littered with trash posts that don't answer my question, so it would be difficult to find my answer. Thanks for being so "helpful."

Now, can somebody answer my question? For the record, I'm am and was looking around for the answer. I just felt like asking so I might cut my search time down significantly.


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 3, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> BanditKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this thread is any better?
Thus far those are the confirmed AP's on the game. Some have said that the touch screen doesn't work during battles, but that has yet to have been confirmed.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Mar 3, 2011)

That at least answers my question. Too many people around here simply jump to the "do a search" response, without even realizing that some people have already done that. I don't know about you, but the search function here never actually turns up anything that clearly fits my search query. All forums, I find, are rather inaccurate and tend to make me more confused when I use the search function.

GBATemp seems to be getting too many snobbish "search monkeys." It seems like anybody over 1000 posts takes it upon themselves to be rude to whoever they see fit. This is why I come here (the forums themselves) less and less every day.

Anyway, my rant aside, I'm looking forward to playing this. If a patch gets released, great. If not, I'm probably going to pick it up legit when it comes stateside so I have something to actually play in my 3DS (when I get that too).


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> That at least answers my question. Too many people around here simply jump to the "do a search" response, without even realizing that some people have already done that. I don't know about you, but the search function here never actually turns up anything that clearly fits my search query. All forums, I find, are rather inaccurate and tend to make me more confused when I use the search function.
> 
> GBATemp seems to be getting too many snobbish "search monkeys." It seems like anybody over 1000 posts takes it upon themselves to be rude to whoever they see fit. This is why I come here (the forums themselves) less and less every day.
> 
> Anyway, my rant aside, I'm looking forward to playing this. If a patch gets released, great. If not, I'm probably going to pick it up legit when it comes stateside so I have something to actually play in my 3DS (when I get that too).


I google everything myself.
I honestly didn't mean to be rude and I apologize for that, just text lacks any kinda tone.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 3, 2011)

I wanted to try this game, but the forum says it does not work! What kind of monsters are in this game that warp it so? Hmph!

Edit)I had to clear a few things up and fix a typo, but it is all better now.


----------



## asdf (Mar 3, 2011)

Bah... I'm so jealous of you Europeans. I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 3, 2011)

asdf said:
			
		

> Bah... I'm so jealous of you Europeans. I can't wait for this game.


Why can't you play the European release?  It's in English.


----------



## asdf (Mar 3, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The AP (I have an acekard) and the fact that I would have to start the game over when I get my copies.


----------



## mrwienerdog (Mar 3, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> That at least answers my question. Too many people around here simply jump to the "do a search" response, without even realizing that some people have already done that. I don't know about you, but the search function here never actually turns up anything that clearly fits my search query. All forums, I find, are rather inaccurate and tend to make me more confused when I use the search function.
> 
> GBATemp seems to be getting too many snobbish "search monkeys." It seems like anybody over 1000 posts takes it upon themselves to be rude to whoever they see fit. This is why I come here (the forums themselves) less and less every day.
> 
> Anyway, my rant aside, I'm looking forward to playing this. If a patch gets released, great. If not, I'm probably going to pick it up legit when it comes stateside so I have something to actually play in my 3DS (when I get that too).



I have found that this site is not too bad for that sort of thing, however, I make sure to not ask any questions in a subject area that I am sure has been overrun by 14 to 16 year old kids who are trying to prove that their e-penis is huge.  

I have gotten the sarcastic 'search' response a couple of times, and I feel exactly the same way as you do when it happens.  I then want to post a message telling the offending poster that when he grows up and has responsibilities outside of attending grade nine math, then we can talk about having time to exhaustively search out topics.

Can't wait to try this game, by the way.  As one of the no doubt few 40 year old members of this forum, I can say that I (and my wife, and my kids) love these games.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> That at least answers my question. Too many people around here simply jump to the "do a search" response, without even realizing that some people have already done that. I don't know about you, but the search function here never actually turns up anything that clearly fits my search query. All forums, I find, are rather inaccurate and tend to make me more confused when I use the search function.
> 
> 2 words plus 1
> 
> ...



aren't you being rude right here??? demanding for someone to to do something that you can do? 
cat boy's reply to your post recommends you to search 'but' also gives you a link. and you reply with this?

s****d.
/rant


----------



## retrogamefan (Mar 3, 2011)

I will post an AP Patch for EXP for Pokemon Black shortly. Just need to test the White version but I can gain EXP in Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> I will post an AP Patch for EXP for Pokemon Black shortly. Just need to test the White version but I can gain EXP in Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tell me how to bypass the error=-5 DSI ENCHANTMENTS AGGHH!!

edit: bypassed but hardly any data is given


----------



## Qtis (Mar 3, 2011)

asdf said:
			
		

> Densetsu9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The saves work from J -> E and vice versa. Thus I'd imagine they work from E-> U? But never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Qtis


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 3, 2011)

Just lock this thread. Most people are waiting for the American version anyway.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Just lock this thread. Most people are waiting for the American version anyway.



the (E) release is pretty much the (U) when it comes out.


----------



## asdf (Mar 3, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm buying the games and I have no means of transferring the saves to the legit copies.


----------



## altorn (Mar 3, 2011)

i tried DesMuMe and i get no experience either.
So i guess i'll wait and buy from EB games on the 6th.


----------



## retrogamefan (Mar 3, 2011)

@Everyone

Here is my patch for Pokemon Black and White and will work for the (E), (F) and (S) versions. Please note this is only for the *EXP AP FIX*. I am now working on the Union Room Fix for Pokemon Black.

http://filetrip.net/f24193-Pokemon-Black-a...te-EFs-1-0.html

ENJOY!!!


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww, thank you! Never cared about the Union Room, so this just makes my day! Can't wait for a couple of months for the game to appear in stores here in Russia.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Retro, brilliant work.


----------



## preske (Mar 3, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @Everyone
> 
> Here is my patch for Pokemon Black and White and will work for the (E), (F) and (S) versions. Please note this is only for the *EXP AP FIX*. I am now working on the Union Room Fix for Pokemon Black.
> 
> ...



it doesn't work for me :s


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Mar 3, 2011)

patching working great for me running on dsmume... at first I thought it didn't work but then I just loaded the game from the in game save menu rather than by a save state.


----------



## qlum (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks retrogamefan 

these threads get less flooded than I expected


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> thanks retrogamefan
> 
> these threads get less flooded than I expected



because they're already playing


----------



## deathking (Mar 3, 2011)

plus most people already have the japenese version or the patched version


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 3, 2011)

Flawless on a dstwo.. I LOVE YOU SUPERCARD TEAM


----------



## geminisama (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you once again for your hard work, Retrogamefan. I may not be too interested in these games, but I appreciate you being the resident AP-cracker.


----------



## tajio (Mar 3, 2011)

AH! My Pokemon Black game arrived through the mail TODAY! A day before official release date! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better start playing!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 3, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Just lock this thread. Most people are waiting for the American version anyway.



why should they wait for the American version?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible that the dream world online service will be different for EU/US players.


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'coz its america. 'nuff said.
Supposedly the european one has some sort of accent to how the npc's talk. 

Its still in english..


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if you meant it ironically, but "coz its america" and "some sort of accent" are crap.


----------



## shetan (Mar 3, 2011)

works perfectly on r4 original wood latest version (1.25 ) and also perfect on r4 gold with latest wood
my pokemon evolved once now.. and we got into the union room .. no black screen .. just talked to the girl there @
yeeeeaaaaah 
thanks for the patch so far


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 3, 2011)

Does the Union Room work in this Dump or does it crash just like the Japanese ones? Guess I'll find out.

UPDATNIG POST TO PREVENT TEH FLOOD[ing of the thread]!

Somebody is full of bull on the ROM site where I am getting this game.

Somebody by the handle "Zircon" claims that it doesn't work on Latest AKAIO with the Latest loaders. BULL. I wonder if Zircon remembered to enable the Anti-Anti-Piracy feature. Select Game > Y > Under "Anti-AP" select ENABLE if it is set to DEFAULT. Load the game and enjoy.

If the game still give you problems after that, wait it out till a patch arrives.


If you troll and flame, you'll make my Zorua cry. Then I'll be mad and send Reshiram after YOU!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 3, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Does the Union Room work in this Dump or does it crash just like the Japanese ones? Guess I'll find out.


I have two DSTwo cards, one running the clean (J) rom, the other running the clean (E) rom.

The two of them traded without a hitch, I transferred some old goodies like a masterball, EXP share and lucky egg, as well as pokérus.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 3, 2011)

buy it guys
totally worth it


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 3, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> buy it guys
> totally worth it


You can bet I will.
Had wanted to buy it yesterday, but the store wouldn't help me out, I'll just buy it on time then.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



should of hastled them
thats how i got it lol

what i love the most is that all the names arnt in capitals


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 3, 2011)

YES, THE UNION ROOM IS WORKING ON DSTWO at least.

Any other carts working yet? I have been gone for 60 responses.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 3, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for that.... I agree, this is another reason that I love the game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's nice to see that in this game caps lock isn't enabled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...in the older games it always bothered me...In my opinion, it was ugly that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S.
I have the White version!


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a little sound glitch, when others pokémons attack me, the sound effect of the attack is not played. It's not very annoying, but am I the only one or it's a problem with the rom/flashcard ? BTW, I'm using the french rom and SCDS2 with EOS 1.09.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 3, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Does the Union Room work in this Dump or does it crash just like the Japanese ones? Guess I'll find out.
> The Union Room only crashed in the Japanese scene release of Black because the contributors didn't dump the game properly.
> 
> QUOTE(Attila13 @ Mar 3 2011, 01:39 PM) It's nice to see that in this game caps lock isn't enabled
> ...



Well you forgot that a lot of stuff is in all caps too, stuff that should have been put in small letters.
I'd rather if the Pokémon names stayed all caps, since it was that way since the start.
Now when I transfer some Pokémon, I'll have Gen 5 Pokémon with non-caps names and Gen 4 ones with all caps names.
When I start my save file, I put my name in all caps, because on the menu, everything else is in all caps.
Makes is weird if my name isn't all caps when all the rest is.


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 3, 2011)

Using AKAIO 1.8.1.

AAP does not affect the inability to receive EXP from battle.

I will try the latest AKAIO with the Latest loaders to see if the problem is fixed on a later firmware or not.

If the problem is not fixed via current latest firmware then I'm gonna be waiting till there is a fix.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 3, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> YES, THE UNION ROOM IS WORKING ON DSTWO at least.
> 
> Any other carts working yet? I have been gone for 60 responses.


Union room on Clean (J) rom didn't even work on my CycloDS iEvolution.
A game from september, still not working right.


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 3, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Using AKAIO 1.8.1.
> 
> AAP does not affect the inability to receive EXP from battle.
> 
> ...




there is a fix out. hmm i am on 1.8.5 but i patched it, so i cant test it for you if it works without a patch


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2011)

All working, no EXP Gain


----------



## funem (Mar 3, 2011)

Can I suggest in future when there is a duel release like this one thread is locked and all comments have to be placed in the other thread. Most of the comments in here are the same as in the other thread, and it saved reading both threads for AP updates, also it will at least keep the n00bs together... Just a thought...


----------



## Awesomeslayerg (Mar 4, 2011)

whats the difference between the eroupe version and english? they are both english?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesomeslayerg said:
			
		

> whats the difference between the eroupe version and english? they are both english?


Europa = english


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesomeslayerg said:
			
		

> whats the difference between the eroupe version and english? they are both english?


Well actually this version is more like the UK version.
Each region will get it's own release with a dedicated language.


----------



## camman007 (Mar 4, 2011)

Patch not working for me. When I drag the nds file onto it, closes unexpectedly. Ah well, will probably just wait for US version


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flashcart teams don't have to fix bad dumps.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 4, 2011)

i tried it on my m3 but i get to have a freeze sometimes and also no exp gain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... is there a fix for m3 real?


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm starting a file on the E release... Once the U version is released and I transfer my save file over, would the dream world still have to use the europe servers or does it matter...? There's probably no way anyone can know this yet unless they try going to dreamworld from a J imported save.

EDIT: I figure it would be okay as long as I haven't connected to wifi/dreamworld before in the savefile.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 4, 2011)

ok the exp problem is fixed thanks for the patch


----------



## arogance1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Can I use my Jap save on this?

What if I chose a region in Union Room?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 4, 2011)

Dutch commercial is on TV right now


----------



## FoolishDreamer (Mar 4, 2011)

Does the no exp patch disable online?
I've tried to connect on nintendo wifi but it always giving me errors or loading forever.


----------



## rave420 (Mar 4, 2011)

what really pisses me the fuck off is that the only way to scroll through text is using the A button.
Advancing text with a simple tap on the touch screen would have been much better, and also prolong the life of my A button significantly.

Furthermore, a touchscreen movement controll like in most RPG's would have been the shit. I hate having to switch between stylus and holding the device to play. This is plain bad design, and frankly, i am disappointed.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey guys, the EU ROM is actually almost identical to the US version.

Proof: there's no region code embedded into the EU ROM, and people have been reporting that a non-scene US ROM dump is identical in internal data to the EU ROM.
You can also choose your US location in the EU version, which is further proof. And addition to that, Pokesav recognizes all Euro Pokemon as American Pokemon.
Here's a screenshot of the internal data of the European ROM:





(I already posted this in the White thread, but I'll put it here too to make people more aware)


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 5, 2011)

Will the 2 EUR releases of Black and White be renamed to EUR/USA or Region Free, or will there be a duplicate release tagged USA aswell?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 5, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> Will the 2 EUR releases of Black and White be renamed to EUR/USA or Region Free, or will there be a duplicate release tagged USA aswell?


Probably won't be renamed. Sure the ROM is almost identical, and they're both recognized as US (online, by Pokesav, etc), but the actual US release will have small subtle changes such as an AM/PM clock and a ESRB warning. So it's not 100% identical. (I should change my post to make it a little less misleading)


----------



## FoolishDreamer (Mar 5, 2011)

Really guys, is it impossible to go online on wfc with the no exp patch?
Has someone managed to succesfuly connect and download the mystery gift/doing some trade or battle?


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 5, 2011)

That explains why the Australian Pokemon Black/White works on japanese 3DS systems.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 5, 2011)

FoolishDreamer said:
			
		

> Really guys, is it impossible to go online on wfc with the no exp patch?
> Has someone managed to succesfuly connect and download the mystery gift/doing some trade or battle?



I can go online with retro's patch..usin' wood 1.27 I guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: I've downloaded the victini mystery gift too...


----------



## DAZA (Mar 5, 2011)

it boots with woods latest .nds file on R4, doesnt xp with pokemon, also noticed quite a few times during battle the text will freeze and the camera at the top showing battle will float about the screen leaving you unable to do anything lol


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 5, 2011)

Works fine now with Akaio 1.8.6 and unpatched game

Union room works also, but maybe that is because i am further in the game now

And for some reason i got more option on the start screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (maybe also because i am further in the game)


----------



## elmnt61 (Mar 5, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any reason to believe this? I'm debating buying the game here in Spain, even though I'll be moving back to the US soon. 

..Can anyone help me decide? This is what I think I know so far:

1. The euro version is supposedly region-free, so I will be able to play it on an American 3DS
2. A Spanish version of B&W will be able to participate in the US's global wifi downloads. (I've done them with american versions here in Spain, so it will probably work the other way around too)
3. Spanish version of the game will not allow me to use the PokéTransfer with my American Pearl version. 
4. Spanish version will not work with local wifi downloads, like Gamestop, TRU, etc. 
5. Not sure about dream world, but I think it should be pretty straightforward. Either i can access europe's dreamworld or the US's (or both). I don't think it will matter.

I'm thinking I get the Spanish version here (it's fun to play in Spanish anyway), and if I need to transfer something, I can buy a used Pokemon Diamate/Perla/Platino or whatever to trade to first. What do you think?


----------



## jivid321 (Mar 5, 2011)

AKAIO 1.8.6 fixes the no xp patch, and AP. Thanks AKAIO team, now i can play black and white 24/7


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Goddamn....pokemon games are hard without cheats...but I guess tahts the true reason why I love this game xD anyway Im at 2nd gym with latest wood on r4 and no problems occured.no freazing and I can connect to internet too .(but it was saying server under maintence last time I checked )


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2011)

elmnt61 said:
			
		

> 1. The euro version is supposedly region-free, so I will be able to play it on an American 3DS


Since this is a DSi enhanced game, it is actually region locked to Europe when played on a DSi. I doubt the 3DS will be any different in regards to DSi enhanced/exclusive games.


----------



## elmnt61 (Mar 5, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> elmnt61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




right, but did you hear about the Australian version being region free? It's able to be played on a Japanese 3DS. And since (supposedly) Aussie and Euro games are identical, I think this one is region free too. 

Anyone have any suggestions as to what I should do? What about linking up with a Battle Revolution type game in the future? Are Spanish (or german, french, etc.) versions of DPPt able to link up to an American PBR? Thanks!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 6, 2011)

This games was NUKED!

needs.to.be.cracked.as.per.ruleset

Waiting for 100% proper original clean version!


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 6, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> This games was NUKED!
> 
> needs.to.be.cracked.as.per.ruleset
> 
> Waiting for 100% proper original clean version!


You're contradicting yourself as clean can't be cracked cuz the it wouldn't be clean, would it? I'm not sure if anyone will re-release it, pre-cracked.


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 6, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One question. Will the SAV files be similar or different because I have a SAV file of the European version and I wonder if it'll work on the American version.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 6, 2011)

Taken from GameFaqs website. Here the real Game ID!

Pokemon Black Europe = IRBP
Pokemon Black USA = IRBE

Pokemon White Europe = IRAP
Pokemon White USA = IRAE


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 6, 2011)

So... is it possible for a European Pokemon game like Black or White to do Mystery Gift in the US?


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 6, 2011)

LinkX9 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All save files are interchangeable between every region. Some have reported problems when using J --> E, such as the Fight button not present. From past experiences, HG/SS E was perfectly function when the SAV was migrated to U.


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 6, 2011)

So that means a Pokemon Black Version of Europe will work well with Pokemon Black Version of the US right?


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 6, 2011)

LinkX9 said:
			
		

> So that means a Pokemon Black Version of Europe will work well with Pokemon Black Version of the US right?


He just said that. YES.


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pleased.


----------



## mkoo (Mar 6, 2011)

LinkX9 said:
			
		

> So... is it possible for a European Pokemon game like Black or White to do Mystery Gift in the US?


over nintendo wfc? no it will connect to appropriate server.
but you can probably receive a card from a friend via local wireless.


----------



## dirk123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Game freezes when talking to Vicinty (the legendary obtainable via the current WiFi Mystery Gft boat ticket).
Have used the Patch & Retrogamer's latest update.

Perhaps another AP?


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 6, 2011)

mkoo said:
			
		

> LinkX9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for the US rom to come so hopefully I can get it and hopefully do the save conversion I think.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 10, 2011)

Just popping in here. The changes I predicted didn't happen at all, the EU version is byte-by-byte exactly the same as the US version. However, the scene dump of the US version is missing the DSi data section, which caused the ROM to be different (so basically the US ROM isn't complete).


			
				LinkX9 said:
			
		

> One question. Will the SAV files be similar or different because I have a SAV file of the European version and I wonder if it'll work on the American version.They're exactly the same.
> QUOTE(AsPika2219 @ Mar 5 2011, 06:24 PM) Taken from GameFaqs website. Here the real Game ID!
> 
> Pokemon Black Europe = IRBP
> ...


Nope, you're wrong.

Pokemon Black Europe = IRBO
Pokemon Black USA = IRBO
Pokemon Black Australia = IRBO

Pokemon White Europe = IRAO
Pokemon White USA = IRAO
Pokemon White Australia = IRAO

*EDIT:* Oh, and the Mystery Gift events are the same for all the "O"-code regions. Meaning it's the same for US, EU, etc.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> *EDIT:* Oh, and the Mystery Gift events are the same for all the "O"-code regions. Meaning it's the same for US, EU, etc.



Are you 100% sure about that?
I would love that to be true, since it would let us download European Wi-Fi events with the US cart.

What if Mystery Gift was changed and didn't rely on game ID's anymore?


----------



## jabjab (Mar 16, 2011)

posted this is the US thread also...
are there supposed to be 2 trainers talking 100% on french on route 11? (east of opelucid after elite 4)
not sure if was because they are supposed to be 'travellers' or if its to do with the euro rom.


----------



## Ping Pong Maamaa (Mar 23, 2011)

My Nintendo DSi XL console region coded for Europe.
Kids Nintendo DSi Lite console region coded for US.

Just got down 2 copies of Pokemon White and 1 Black (1 for me, 1 for ma daughter and 1 for my fav. nephew) from Play Asia HK supposedly "Dsi Enhanced" for US and game works PERFECTLY on EU DSi console!!

I thought I would have wasted 170$ and  be stuck with this!

Spread the message: THERE IS NO REGION LOCK ON THE GAME EVEN FOR WHAT IS SOLD AS DSI 'ENHANCED'

Rock on.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 23, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Just popping in here. The changes I predicted didn't happen at all, the EU version is byte-by-byte exactly the same as the US version. However, the scene dump of the US version is missing the DSi data section, which caused the ROM to be different (so basically the US ROM isn't complete).
> 
> But doesn't the European dump have the DSi parts missing too?
> 
> ...


Old news.


----------

